# titanium twig stove?



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

That's a question?

I have never used a twig stove. So I have to ask.
Do they work?
Worthwhile?
What kind is better?
Does the fire ruin or warp the titanium pan?


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Chrisx, Last fall I put together a cook kit which included a small titanium collapsible fire box. In using it, a few things were learned:
- They take some preplanning as far as gathering fuel
- They are not fast, seemingly slower than even an alcohol stove
-There is a bit more fiddle factor; constantly feeding fuel into burn, wind concerns, soot issues.
-Not the lightest setup in my quiver of stoves.
That said, if you are not in a hurry, or dealing with inclement weather, the fire lends a more laid back/campy feel to the ride. But than again, if you plan on having a campfire, you may as well use it and call it good. I am going to try a small titanium grate for times when a fire is in the plan; a little simpler, grill meat, toast, we'll see ?? Enjoy


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

One thing I learned the* hard way.*

I do not take red meat into the backcountry. Or even carry it on my bicycle.

Mt lions are nearly blind, mt lions can smell blood from afar.

Other animals including bears can smell uncooked meat for miles.

Many years ago when I was still young.
My cooler contained beer water soda and t bone steaks.
Squatting in front of the cooler searching for something cold.
I heard the sound of toenails scratching pickup truck paint.
Remember the old tv show Green Hornet? Kato used to hide and pounce on the hornet. I thought my buddy was doing that to me.
I moved to the side.
Instead of my friend, I saw about a 100 pound mt lion on the ground about 8 feet in front of me. Chin on the ground looking ready to pounce again. He changed his mind and ran off.

The lion smelled the bloody steaks, saw something squating, jumped over the pickup, I was young enough to move quickly and escape. In a repeat today I would have suffered a broken neck from a mt lion attack.

Been a long number of years since I had raw meat in in the forest.


----------



## Moof123 (Jul 1, 2019)

I have a stainless wood stove, and it has been used just a couple times. It is now relegated to marshmallow roasting car camping trips when we don't want a full fire.

In short, they are messy (soot on everything), slow to boil with, and labor intensive. Canisters are very convenient, and Esbit tabs are less so but lighter overall. On my last trip a WEEK's worth of Esbit tabs (16 total) in my pot with a stove stand and windscreen weighed in right at a pound. By integrated stove system weighs almost a pound without a canister, and you can add a good half pound for a medium canister that *might* go for a week.

My $0.02, many people swear by theirs and will disagree with me, but I've tried and was not impressed.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have heard of hunters using the kelly kettle with pretty good luck. I have not used on myself though,


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Good info on using a twig stove...


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I've used two of the stainless steel ones from Amazon. (Links below.)

The "steel box" is a sooty mess and I've never tried to cook with it. But it gives off good heat, burns just about anything, folds down small and light, and comes with a carry case to reduce sootiness. Your pot would most assuredly be a mess!

I've heard the round one referred to as a "gasifier" stove and it's quite interesting. It burns fuel almost completely with very minimal ash and almost no smoke. Super cool! But it doesn't fold as small or light as the simpler "box" design.

They're both cheap enough that you can buy them and experiment. I sent one of the gasifier stoves to my engineer brother because it's so cool.

I usually use carry the box version bikepacking. I use it to create coals to start a real campfire.

Lixada Camping Stove, Portable... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DY700HI?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

Lixada Camping Stove Portable Lightweight Wood Burning Stove Backpacking Stove for Camping Picnic BBQ https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O6RRR3Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_MGXrEbEQT0YDT

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I found some picture of each in action. I guess I did boil on the box stove. I think I coated my pot with soap for easier cleaning - a trick we learned in Scouts.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

I got mine from Dangle Supply.


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Co-opski said:


> View attachment 1312641
> 
> I got mine from Dangle Supply.


Now that's a twig stove.


----------



## ccm (Jan 14, 2004)

timsmcm said:


> Now that's a twig stove.


what is it?
a water pipe?


----------



## ccm (Jan 14, 2004)

I guess so
https://danglesupply.com/products/dangle?variant=18067166789697


----------



## ccm (Jan 14, 2004)

Big problem with twig stoves is that when there is a camp fire ban (such as for the majority of Western North American for the majority of the summer) then twig stoves are also banned
So basically they can only be used when the forest is fully wet


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

ccm said:


> Big problem with twig stoves is that when there is a camp fire ban (such as for the majority of Western North American for the majority of the summer) then twig stoves are also banned
> So basically they can only be used when the forest is fully wet


Ditto for many alcohol, fuel tab, and other non-appliance type stoves.


----------



## Moof123 (Jul 1, 2019)

bsieb said:


> Ditto for many alcohol, fuel tab, and other non-appliance type stoves.


From Yosemite NPS: "When and where fire restrictions are in effect, fires are only permitted in portable stoves using pressurized gas, liquid fuel, propane, or alcohol (including tablet/cube stoves). Wood fires (including twig stove fires) and charcoal fires are prohibited."

So the general understanding (and confirmed by a few rangers) is that Esbit and alcohol stoves are acceptable. The wording leaves a lot to be desired... Other locations may have their own different rules.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Moof123 said:


> From Yosemite NPS: "When and where fire restrictions are in effect, fires are only permitted in portable stoves using pressurized gas, liquid fuel, propane, or alcohol (including tablet/cube stoves). Wood fires (including twig stove fires) and charcoal fires are prohibited."
> 
> So the general understanding (and confirmed by a few rangers) is that Esbit and alcohol stoves are acceptable. The wording leaves a lot to be desired... Other locations may have their own different rules.


There was a big fight about this a year-or-so ago...it basically boiled down to: if you made your own stove, you can't use it.

For the record, an alcohol stove spill is nothing to sniff at, not that a liquid-fuel or pressurized-gas stove is any less dangerous from a fire standpoint if it gets knocked over.


----------

